# Sent in my cattery registration forms...



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Heres hoping TICA and TIBCS accept the cattery name I chose! *I* think its very unique so I hope they do too! Keep your paws crossed, i'm really nervous.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I asked the cats to cross theirs too, but they keep falling on their noses!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

LOL


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

when everything is over and done with, and you're registered, will you tell us the name? :wink: 8)


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

How exciting, Payge!!!!!  I can't wait to hear the name!


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

This is so exciting!!!!!!


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

No I shall never reveal the name! MUAHUAHAHACK...cough....sputter...

Hehe of course I will tell you the name when it's been approved, if it gets approved....


----------

